# Contractor Check List



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Here's a great idea I got from a painting contractor in VA. 

With all the unlicensed and uninsured station wagon bandits around it’s hard to sell your higher price to your customers! 
A great way to set yourself apart is to prepare a *Contractor Check List* for your customers. 

Basically, a contractor check list is a list of questions for a homeowners to ask the next contractor who gives them an estimate. 
How much liability insurance do you have?
Are you licensed in the state of XXX?
Do they provide a printed/detailed estimate?
How long is the warranty?
How long have you been in business?
Will you provide estimates?
Etc?

Then you have a few columns for their answers. Your company's stats are already printed in your column. Make sure you ask the questions that highlight your company’s strengths.  
Thoughts?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Here's an example of one: http://www.paintit.com/Qualify.htm


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Definetly a must. I sometimes will hand write this with a customer while trying to help them make their decision to use us. I've often thought about including it with all of my proposals but as it is, there are so many papers and brochures it gets messy. Also I have thought about taking advertisements in the newspapers with this checklist.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I have used a type of this for years. A kind of 'compare us to them' handout. It seems to work well, when they are looking through the proposal, it always provokes some good questions from them that might not have been addressed if I hadn't supplied them with this list.


----------



## MHavens (Jan 10, 2004)

*Mhavens - NAPP*

Nathan,

NAPP publishes a booklet entitled, _Homeowner & Consumer Guide to Hiring a Professional Painting Contractor (Copyright, 2003)_.

The booklet goes into the many different aspects involved in purchasing contracting services. NAPP members use it as a guideline and outline to prepare and present their work proposals. The booklet outlines the importance of the proper specifications of materials, work specifications, experience of the contractor and cost versus value. 

In the back of the booklet we have a chart for the homeowner to track the estimates they receive. The table allows them to check off or make notes along side the questions outlined below, and the reasons why they ought to ask these questions is outlined in the main body of the booklet.

*Initial contacts and meeting.	*

Promptly returned initial phone call.	
On time for initial appointment.
Asked questions about our project to understand our needs.
Listened and communicated with us well—asked clarifying questions.

*Product Recommendations and Warranty*

Made product recommendations & offered alternatives.
Provided manufacturers product specification sheets.	
Explained product and labor warranty.
Has extended product warranty program.	
Has an exterior maintenance plan or program.

*Work Specifications and How Work Will be Completed.*

Explained work specifications and application methods.	
Outlined site and job safety.	
Explained work progress and project cleanup.

*General Questions?*

How long has contractor been in business?	
Provided us detailed written estimate including work specifications.
Provided copies of Insurance Certificates, agents name and contact #’s
Is licensed in my city, county and state (If applicable)
Provided local references (Including trade and credit)	
Belongs to civic, consumer or trade Associations	
Explained how additional work orders are handled (if applicable).
Explained work schedule and start date.	
Explained payment terms.

This booklet does a great job of differentiating our members against less than professional painting contractors.

Regards,
Mark Havens - NAPP


----------

